# HELP! Adding a second Havanese



## LaurynDee (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello! Arlo is the two-year-old love of our lives, and we want to add a second Havanese to our home as a companion for him. 

Arlo is a male, and is on the "assertive" side. (I hesitate to use the word "dominant," because he is never aggressive, though he does have many dominant qualities.) Obviously, we need a second dog on the submissive side. BUT we are still unsure if a MALE or FEMALE companion will be the best fit for him - I have read a lot of research about the danger of two male dogs (dominance struggle, etc.) but am unsure if this applies to Havanese dogs.

Arlo goes to doggie daycare and his best friend is a therapy dog who is a female - should that tell us something?

I would appreciate your advice!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't really think the genders matter. I have always had one of each, but now have two of each sex. The one who causes the most trouble is my DD's dachsie. She it's very jealous of my female and has attacked her. If you are going with a breeder, they should be able to guide you to a suitable pup for your situation.


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

My male Japanese Chin and my new little guy Gilbert are best friends and both males. Colby has been fixed since he was a pup and Gilbert will be fixed also. I've never had problems with two fixed male dogs when one was introduced as a puppy so that the proper "pecking order" could easily be established. I've had females that were far more dominant than males. In fact, our beagle girl is constantly trying to assert herself as the top of the pecking order over our three male dogs. LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have two males and two females, My male Havanese Yogi is reactive to all new dogs, he also has anxiety in new surroundings with new dogs. It has taken tons of patience and training to get him to choose a default behavior instead of a reactive behavior when stressed. My other male was here first he is very socialized and loves puppies, Yogi was an older rescue puppy, I also had another male who was highly socialized, I like you was very concerned bringing another dog into the house with Yogi. I have for years now had only male dogs, the reason is I once had two show shih tzu females that wanted to kill each other and I had to rehome one, in my own experience males are eaiser to break up. Yogi has been different as he often would pick on my older male after the other male passed, so this behavior had to be dealt with, he still sometimes growls if the Lhasa gets in what he thinks is his space, but he now gets up leaves and lays across the room this is the right choice so he gets praised everytime . We went with a 3yr old female from a breeder who was more laid back, they are now best friends. A few months back we introduced another female to our pack, she has Yogi's personality but is very socialized and Yogi tried to take all the toys and dominate, but soon found out it is much more fun to play with her. For me I did not feel confortable with another male with Yogi as he matures this may be possible. I just felt it would be too much work, all new dogs change the dynamic of the household, but I'd rather train in other things and have fun. We adore our girls they are a great fit!

Choose wisely and use a good breeder who know her/his dogs even if bringing home a puppy. Puppies are often easier and sex usually is not a issue but it can become an issue later as they mature and there are some dogs that do not get along with puppies.

Bringing home another dog could be a really good experience for your pup. Choose wisely and don't for get the pictures. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

One of my males is very protective of my females so I was very worried about bringing another male into the household. Richies breeder was VERY aware of my concern and we decided that Richie has a submissive enough personality to work fine. I did get Richie neutered as soon as possible. It is very important that you pick a breeder who is in tune to her pups and can help with the personality. 
Actually, my two females go after each other more but as a whole they are all just a big pack and they all get along great.
Be sure to introduce your dog to the new pup on neutral territory.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

One of my males is very protective of my females so I was very worried about bringing another male into the household. Richies breeder was VERY aware of my concern and we decided that Richie has a submissive enough personality to work fine. I did get Richie neutered as soon as possible. It is very important that you pick a breeder who is in tune to her pups and can help with the personality. 
Actually, my two females go after each other more but as a whole they are all just a big pack and they all get along great.
Be sure to introduce your dog to the new pup on neutral territory.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd focus more on personality than gender. I love my little girl and she is very much 'alpha' and will take any boy on, so males aren't necessary more likely to be alphas, but my friend's girl havanese is very submissive and compliant with her male brother, so its more about personality than sex.

You may like having one of each 

Kara


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd be tempted to get a girl so you have one of each. Our two girls love each other and I hate to think about how losing one would affect the other. Don't assume a female will be submissive. They can be very stubborn about getting their way and they'll take on a male to be the alpha dog. That's just something you have to let them work out. I doubt you can tell from a pups personality how things will be as it gets older. It's almost a sure bet your male will be a happier dog with a playmate. I know Tasha is a happier dog since we got Molly. They only stop playing to eat or nap. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Forget the dominance stuff. Pick out the best puppy, if two are equally good, and one's a male and one a female, I'd pick the female. Here's an article. http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/are-you-ready-for-a-second-dog


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

If you don't have a female dog (unspayed) in the home, I don't think it matters what sex you pick. I tend to pick male dogs and a couple don't get along if one of the girls is in season, but are BFF all the other time. Oliver and spot, the two I kept from my last litter, are both male and are totally BFF


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, Good article, looks like me and DH did it right...but it is cool to see it in writing. I think sometimes people blow off the expense but for DH and I we always do the what if, once you have that dog or puppy if a medical issue comes up you will want to treat it without it being a strain. We have Boo Boo who is an on going expense...I like to think of him as my little Ferrari, he did not cost too much in the beginning, now after all the miles maintenance has become a bit steep but he is a classic!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Well said, and many Koodos to you Robbie. Many people will put a dog down if they become as expensive as Boo Boo. What a lucky dog to have you. You blow me away with your dedication to your dog /dogs.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We had 3 Tibetan Terriers all male living together in perfect harmony,they were all best of friends.[All neutered].We now have Dizzie and Nellie.Nellie is the first female we have had,and she is my baby girl,such a sweet silly little thing!But feisty!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I first got my girl.
Second dog was a passive boy. she accepted him with open arms. They are little love bugs.
My 3rd was a passive boy. She still hates him. She puts up with him, but does not love him. 
My boys are best buds. 
She is my Alpha, so I got 2 passive males.
Look for a passive pup. Best of luck!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I first got my girl.
> Second dog was a passive boy. she accepted him with open arms. They are little love bugs.
> My 3rd was a passive boy. She still hates him. She puts up with him, but does not love him.
> My boys are best buds.
> ...


Lol, same here Linda. One tiny (7 1/2 lb) female, Lulu, bosses the whole crowd around. The only one who takes her on occasionally is Gabby, the other female. The boys roll with the punches!


----------

